# A puppy store is opening by my house



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't even think pet stores existed except NYC and Los Angeles, but someone told me that there is one in San Francisco... I thought that was one good thing that PETA had eliminated around here.

The other day, my husband came home and asked me to get in the car because he wanted to show me something. The store isn't even set up, but they had a pen of small puppies by the doorway that they were selling anyway. There was a Yorkie, a Poodle, and definitely one Havanese in there, as well as a couple of others. I couldn't get out of the car to go look closer because the whole thing surprised me. 

The place is being set up in a very cute, frou-frou look as if it was going to be some upscale boutique. I'll go back after the store is ready for visitors (even though they welcomed my husband to come inside when he first stopped by) and ask some questions.

Knowing the likelihood of where those puppies came from, it makes me sad, but I can sure see why people go bonkers for pet store puppies. They were adorable. I'm bummed to see them there because of the crates, cages & conditions and lack of socialization they represent.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I was so sad to read this. I guess as long as people make impulse buying decisions and don't like to wait for a puppy, these puppy stores will continue to do business.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my!
We have a pet store right here in town that has been in business for a million years. The previous owners recently retired and the pet store was taken over by a different family. 
Well, not only has the pet store gotten completely run down and disgustingly dirty, they now sell puppies and kittens. Ewwwwwww uke:
And of course my kids want to go in there every time we are at that shopping center and I can hardly stand the filth!
I can only imagaine if the pet store near you is done in a "high fashion" manner and is clean and well done.....those poor puppies!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that would be so disgusting to see, Katie!

Yes, this one looks like it will be very neat and clean with an attempt to look rather elite.

Oh, your comment about puppies & kittens reminded me that these guys boasted to my husband that they are NOT a pet store, *just a puppy store*. They specialize in pups only. By the looks of the puppies, I would have guessed they were about 7 weeks old, but since that is illegal in California, they must have been about 8 weeks old. They were so tiny! There were probably a few teacup varieties too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

When should we show up with our "NO PET STORE PUPPIES OR KITTENS" protest signs?? I generally don't agree with 90% of protests in the Bay Area but THIS I would protest! Yikes. Like you, I thought pet stores that sell live animals were a thing of the past.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's an idea, Susan! Hmmmm

They picked an odd location that doesn't get a lot of traffic, so I wonder how successful they will truly be, but still...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Unfortunately, "If you build it they will come", applies to puppy stores, too. We had another new one open in the large open air mall near us. I went in to see what all was there. They had at least 8 different breeds, no Havanese, thank goodness! But, there was a rather large chihuahua puppy there "marked down for quick sale", they were asking $400 for him. It just broke my heart. All of the "breeders" they listed the pups as coming from were either in MO or OK.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We have a place near by that I'll admit, we frequent often. The kids just love to pet and ooh and ahh over the puppies. Always little things like yorkies, poms, a LOT of designer dogs. 
Many are in cages, but the smaller ones are in little glass boxes. (opening at top).
I will say it's super clean. The employee on duty (been the same old lady for yrs now) walks around cleaning up each and every mess as she sees it. Is super insistant that you sanitize your hands between each puppy. Kids can't walk around holding puppies, but can sit and play in their designated play areas. I always see her with a little front pack carrying around a puppy or two. Or playing with one on the counter. She actually seems like she really, really cares for these pups. They also claim they're from breeders that they know. NOT puppy mills. I honestly don't buy it, though.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We have a pet store here in town that is really gross....they sell puppies,birds,fish,hamster,monkeys,lizards,snakes,....you get the drift anything and everything to make money. Someone just came in with a pet from there that has parvo...so sad. Makes me what to call them and tell them a few things.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh Kimberly I was hoping you were going to post about a new puppy boutique where you could hang out with your dogs and find fancy clips for keeping the hair our of our havs' eyes...  I was thinking this is great timing for me, until I read your post about it being a pet store.

Seriously I think people can only live with themselves when they try and make something "upscale" thinking that the people who will buy these pups will make their lives better than being in the mills, BUT THAT'S MISSING THE POINT! What they don't understand, and this includes well meaning people buying the mill pups, is that they are not saving any pup they are 'voting with the dollars" and keeping these *******s in business. 

I've posted about the "puppy farm" in my area called Amaze N Farmyard. They have about 100 of small breed pups to choose from, now including Havanese. All of the people I have known who have purchased a puppy here have done little to no research on the breed they are buying and are buying "on a whim." To me that pretty much exemplifies so much of what we need to work on in this American society...the "I want it now." attitude, that I hope stops with the next generations.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> that they are NOT a pet store, *just a puppy store*. They specialize in pups only. .


:rant::faint:
They would probably be ones that fly under the radar of Levine's bill. :brick:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

If anyone wants to gather there and picket say the word and I will swing by. 

I know of a puppy store in hayward which carries all the "designer" poochies/mutts. I met someone at a dog part who had gotten her dog there and she said her pooch smelled of urine and was rather filthy and the place was pretty shady but she had to 'rescue' her girl. There is also another "designer" puppy store in San Jose I heard about at work. These places make me really sad/sick because just by looking at the websites you know exactly what is going on. 

What is sad is who knows what happens to the puppies that dont get sold. People are currenlty giving up their pets at shelters/etc so how can a store like that expect people to come in and throw down big bucks for their dogs?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have quite a few here that are boutique puppy stores and they keep them in cribs, not cages. However, they have cages "in the back" and they rotate he puppies.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Kimberly, I was saddened and sickened to read about a new "puppy store" opening. It's so disheartening to know that after all the efforts to spread to word of the connection between puppymills and petstore puppy's, there is still a market large enough to open a new shop.

Don't fool yourself about the 7 week law. Unless CA has a LOT more law enforecement then NE does, that law is meaningless and those puppies are shipped before they are 7 weeks old to get a jump on being sold before they start looking "old". Here in NE the law is 8 weeks, and we're in the heart of the puppymill states. 

We have one shop that sells puppies that has been in business for years and the owner is well known in the dog circles here in town. Too small a town I guess.

I personally feel that HCA, along with all the other breed groups, could do a small part to help with this problem, and I've tried, unsuccessfully to put these thoughts into words before so I won't attempt it again. Maybe we could talk about it in Richmond. 
I don't know what the answer is. If Oprah can't help, who can!:frusty:

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Michele,
That makes me feel sick to my stomach! Even though this is our first puppy, we did lots of research first and went to a great breeder, I can't stand the thought of puppy stores. When I see how our little guy responds to being loved it breaks my heart to think of these babies caged and alone. Makes you wonder how people are able to sleep at night!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It's so hard to get people out of the mindset of going to a pet store and buying a pet or buying one from someone selling an expen full of cute pups in front of a store (which happens in my town every couple of months). We're an "instant gratification" society so the thought of doing research to find the right breed and waiting for "the next litter" is foreign to most people.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Susan-
I agree with you! I'm even trying to teach my kids...when I hear, "I want!", I tell them to wait a few days and see how badly they really want it. They're 16, 13 & 11 so I hear that a lot! Most of the time they either forget about it or decide they didn't want it so badly after all. It's just too easy with shopping malls everywhere and the internet! I have to admit that I'm guilty of it myself though, and so is my DH! He's a techie so we always have to have the latest tech stuff, drives me nuts.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We had one near us which closed down last year. I don't know if they went out of business or was shut down. I used to go in there and play with the puppies. Then I learned more about where they come from.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> We have quite a few here that are boutique puppy stores and they keep them in cribs, not cages. However, they have cages "in the back" and they rotate he puppies.


That's all the sadder because they are trying to 'sell the idea' of puppies being babies and dogs that are treated like babies ususally end up with those types of behavioral problems that end them up in the pound. 



Scooter's Family said:


> Susan-
> I agree with you! I'm even trying to teach my kids...when I hear, "I want!", I tell them to wait a few days and see how badly they really want it. They're 16, 13 & 11 so I hear that a lot! Most of the time they either forget about it or decide they didn't want it so badly after all.


Keep it up! That's such a great lesson to teach them. So many people are into the immediate gratification and end up deep in debt!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I went over to the puppy store to check it out, and the guy that greeted me immediately handed me some hand sanitizer and wanted me to go hold a puppy. He said that even though they weren't open yet (grand opening is Aug 1), they had sold 15 puppies in the last few days.

I was very curious about a white pup that looked like a possible Hav or Hav-mix. He said it was a Bichon Frise (but he pronouned it Bichon FREEZE - LOL). He answered all my questions very willingly and gave even more info than I asked. He showed me breeder names, addresses, pedigrees, etc. He told me how the broker brings them in and how a new truckload would be here on the 1st. He took me all through the shop and was glad to talk about all the plans they have and told me how the local vet (even gave me the name) comes to visit the dogs and checks them all out, how they bathe them, but not often because "they don't want to open their pores and expose them to too many germs" HUH?!

He kept boasting about how he's been doing this for such a long time (15 years), but is new to this area because of his two partners (and pointed them out to me).

The puppies that were left (Bichon, Boxer and a teacup poodle) go for $500 to $650. He said the Hav was sold for $999 because it had THREE CHAMPIONS in the pedigree!!! (egads! That's _all_?!) And he admitted that the woman who was interested in him flipped out at her "luck" to find a dog with three champions, so he admittedly charged her more because he knew he could get it. He says they are all priced by the value percieved by the buyer.

I didn't say anything to him at this point. I just posed as an interested potential puppy owner because I wanted to get info and asked a lot of questions.

I got a little emotional at one point when he left me with the Bichon in a plexi-glass pen they have by the entrance so I could watch him play. For being an upscale-style place, the toys of choice are squished water bottles. That's not what made me emotional - but seeing his "breeder"'s name, knowing it was a puppy mill in Oklahoma, and knowing that since he was still left at the store, he'd probably go for a couple hundred dollars before he grows more and hopeful that he will be cared for by a loving family.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kimberly you almost made me cry reading about your experience. This is really horrible and sad and that guys ignorance/greed (whatever it is) is truly frustrating. Is there anyway we can do something about this? I really dislike the idea of having this kind of store no matter what town it is in and I will gladly write letters/picket to have people educated about what a horrible thing it is. 

I might be paranoid but there have been a lot of dog thefts these days bc people are realizing how much people will pay to have their furkid back. What if those puppies were stolen and used for backyard breeding? I feel sick. 

Does this store have a spay/neuter contract?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Estrella, I'm with you. It makes me sick and sad.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, I was crying as I read this. It is so sad and I do hope something can be done about it. I thought after Oprah's show people would be more sensitive to the plight of pups and dogs in puppy mills. It is horrible to have any such shops anywhere in the country.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my....this is so, so sad. Isn't there something that can be done about this? I'm ashamed that any city allows this to happen. I hadn't seen any of these stores in this area the last several years, and can't believe they're back. What can we do? Is there any way to get the media involved to expose where these puppies come from?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:Cry: :rant: :hurt:

This is awful. But what can we do? Especially if they aren't breaking any laws? Just being sleazy, heartless, and greedy isn't always illegal. 

I'm going to hug my boys right now.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, how brave of you to go in...and so much constraint on your side....I would have

























Poornima said:


> I thought after Oprah's show people would be more sensitive to the plight of pups and dogs in puppy mills. It is horrible to have any such shops anywhere in the country.


I guess as long as there are still people that are convinced they are rescueing these pups when they buy them at a mill or store, people who can't see the bigger picture.....then the problem will persist.... then dogs will be treated inhumane at mill to produce and produce until they literally drop dead.....and pups sold at stores...if noone would buy them....they'd be out of business in no time.....
I am soooo glad that it's forbidden to sell cats and dogs in stores here.... it's a start.... we don't hear a lot about big puppy mills.... In Belgium there are many puppy farms though, puppy brokers....pups from so called "accidents" pups raised in a family situation, yeah right! and "proper" breeders....and those farms look **** and span with lots of green fields...... people are very gullible and thinks it's all ok....
Here in the Netherlands it's mostly byb that are the real problem...selling their pups on e-bay like sites..... it's really disheartening....
I often end up in heated debates on the street and at the vet.........







I can't help it.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our yard guy had a beautiful Bichon but they bought her at a pet store. When I told him we found a puppy he tried to get me to check out the store they went to, he said they specialize in designer breeds. When they got her they just went to "look" at puppies but she was discounted because she was 14 weeks old and apparently people want a little baby instead. When he was telling me all of this I didn't know anything about puppy mills but now it sure sounds like it's not such a great place! So sad!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

How disgusting that the city would allow this kind of "store." uke:

In addition to writing a letter to the city and newspaper how about notifying the local animal shelters. Maybe they could put something in their newsletter?

Unfortunately, even if the store doesn't make it or gets shut down, the brokers will still be able to conduct their business through newspaper ads or the internet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I didn't even think pet stores existed except NYC and Los Angeles, but someone told me that there is one in San Francisco... I thought that was one good thing that PETA had eliminated around here.
> 
> The other day, my husband came home and asked me to get in the car because he wanted to show me something. The store isn't even set up, but they had a pen of small puppies by the doorway that they were selling anyway. There was a Yorkie, a Poodle, and definitely one Havanese in there, as well as a couple of others. I couldn't get out of the car to go look closer because the whole thing surprised me.
> 
> ...


Kimberly,
A store like you described opened here in Elk Grove a few years ago and they were shut down pretty fast after so many buyers complained they bought sick puppies. It was horrible and so sad. All breeds in pens made from plywood took up the entire place, but they had it decorated so cute. They told people all the dogs were purebred dogs with papers, but they were not AKC papers which many thought they were.

PETA and the state of California should be trying to stop puppy mills and not the honest, respectable breeder!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have half a mind to contact PETA because I think they are the only people who could get this place shut down fast.

OH! I didn't even mention what the owner said to me about registration. I did ask him if any of the pups were AKC and he said yes, but not the ones in the store at that moment. He showed me one was ACA (never heard of that registry - must be really small) and of course, APR. He does not understand a thing about registries and how they work. He was trying to educate _me_. He said the registries get to pick up the animals they want, and AKC only picks the perfect ones. That boxer wasn't perfect, so he had the ACA registration instead of AKC. I wanted to screech, "AKC only takes purebreds!" but I knew it wouldn't make sense to him. After all, he's been doing this for 15 years and knows the ropes.

Oh, and he was totally upfront about the dogs going home with illnesses & parasites!! He said that just before they leave the shop, he deworms them, so don't freak out when you see worms in your dog's poop. He also said that a lot of the dogs get Kennel Cough, so don't rush your dog to the vet and think that he's going to be paying your $350 vet visit because he won't. He disclosed all the potential problems and says that they guarantee the dogs for one year for hip problems. I jokingly said, "You're not even open yet. Are you sure you're going to be here in a year?!" He thought that was pretty funny and assured me he would be. (I wanted Julie's fish smacking smiley.)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is an example of a letter protesting pet stores:

http://www.petfoster.org/UPRA/english.html

Obviously, you can replace certain names and addresses with your local ones.

Unfortunately, here in Quebec, it isn't against the law to sell animals in pet stores. In fact, it's only very recently that there are stores that offer supplies and food, but NO pets! People here often buy their pets from shops and so it's no surprise that our province is the worst when it comes to enforcing puppy mill laws. :frusty:

There have been articles in the papers, news items, puppy mill raids, more and more calls for supporting shelters and/or doing a ton of research, but some people just don't get it. I have bitten my tongue a few times when ignorant people come into the store where I work and chat about how young their new puppy is, where they got it, why it's perfect because it's so this or that, and ...... oh...... matches the couch or something stupid like that!! :frusty: I even made a 16 yr. old promise me she'd let me know if she ever tired of her new kitten and I'd take it, no questions asked. The poor thing was 5 or 6 weeks old and shivering uncontrollably and she thought that was "so cute"!!! $!#$!

I hope this new place closes soon, or at least that there is some kind of public protest or inquiry into it. For the sake of those dams and sires back in mill suffering and treated inhumanely.......


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kimberly.. lol

Is this for real? Obviously it is.. but it sounds like some crazy made up story its so bizzare?!?!?

I can't belive you were not taken away in cuffs for assault. 

This guy sounds like a real old fashion a-hole.. 

Normally I would stay away from PETA since they are just as messed up... but they might actually be able to do something useful in this case.. ughhhh

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes, I hope people around you are better than LA. They have the places with white baby cribs where they exchange puppies. I have never seen a hav there thank goodness but there are tons of maltese and it breaks my heart. I just wish people wouldn't buy on an impulse (even if they think they are saving a dog) as they wouldn't be in business.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Normally I would stay away from PETA since they are just as messed up... but they might actually be able to do something useful in this case.. ughhhh
> 
> Ryan


Yeah, it's like selling your soul to the devil! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear Kimberly. I so admire your restraint! I would just parade your beautiful dogs outside the store, so potential buyers could see the difference between happy, healthy dogs and this jerks pups. 

When we were on vacation on the way to the vet for Jasper's leg, there was a puppy store with the pups in separate windows that looked like fish tanks. Just baking there in the sun. They didn't even get to interact with each other-- like I have seen in other pet stores. And these were big pups, goldens and huskies, they looked like they were at least 5 months which makes me wonder how long they had been in those windows... it made us very sad.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm still not averse to picketing or handing out leaflets in the parking lot...........any idea when they are opening??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, it opens this Friday, Aug 1.

I was thinking of printing up various info pages for different rescues like HRI and talk to people individually who are looking at specific breeds. [:en I can give them a place to go after.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly,
You might also check with the local animal control, as sometimes these store front pet stores open and they don't have all the proper papers and stuff.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Kimberly you have awesome self control! You were able to get a lot of info out of this creed with very little effort. He isnt very bright and very arrogent to say the least. Someone like this shouldnt be too hard to shut down. I get so sick of the lie those people use saying how they get their puppies from local "good" breeders and not puppy mills. 
To this day I'm still amazed at how people either just dont know or how they have such a different mind set that they dont think it's all that wrong. 
Somene made a comment earlier about them selling their souls to the devil and it couldnt be more true. 
So any suggestions or help needed to shut this guy down let's hear it and Im on board.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:rant:I think this pet store guy is a complete idiot:rant:----and I'm whipping my fish out him!
:fish: petstore owner :fish: petstore owner :fish: petstore owner :fish:

I can not believe this guy was telling you that nonsense Kimberly about the registeries. Can you imagine? I bet uneducated people fall for it everytime. I do hope you can figure out something to get him shut down.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I live in Ohio where pet stores selling animals are still alive and doing well. GRRRR. (Of course its also the heart of puppy mill country too.) All I can suggest is take every opportunity that you can to educate people as to where pet stores pups come from and encourage them to rescue or seek out responsible breeders.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> Yeah, it's like selling your soul to the devil! :biggrin1:


Getting PETA into anything is like selling your soul to the devil and I agree with you. 
I heard on the news that part of LA wants to stop all new fast food places because kids are overweight in their area. California sure is acting odd lately. Puppy mill stores are ok, good breeders are bad, and fast food is what causes kids to be overweight, not the lack of getting off of their behinds. :brick:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> California sure is acting odd lately.


It's quickly becoming a Socialist Nanny state..........JMHO of course!
My DH tells me that the restaurant in the hotel he works at in San Francisco was made to remove all candles from the tables and replace them with the fake flickering lights lest someone burn themselves.........that did it for me. We are definitely moving away when we retire.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Kimberly,
> You might also check with the local animal control, as sometimes these store front pet stores open and they don't have all the proper papers and stuff.


This would be a good one to try too. I bet when they hear about the kennel cough and worms etc, they would take a close look into it. I had to call in a neighbor to animal control/police since they were leaving their dog tethered to a tree outside (Grrr) and the woman I spoke too was VERY passionate about her job and protecting animals.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> It's quickly becoming a Socialist Nanny state..........JMHO of course!
> My DH tells me that the restaurant in the hotel he works at in San Francisco was made to remove all candles from the tables and replace them with the fake flickering lights lest someone burn themselves.........that did it for me. We are definitely moving away when we retire.


What ever happened to personal responsibility? Integrity? Honesty? Our entire country, not just CA, is in big trouble as long as people will do anything for a quick buck! Makes me want to uke:!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Getting PETA into anything is like selling your soul to the devil and I agree with you.
> I heard on the news that part of LA wants to stop all new fast food places because kids are overweight in their area. California sure is acting odd lately. Puppy mill stores are ok, good breeders are bad, and fast food is what causes kids to be overweight, not the lack of getting off of their behinds. :brick:


The fast food story is a bit difficult for us to understand if we don't live there, but I have some friends that grew up there and it is a very unique situation. There are NO grocery stores and no healthy alternatives there for food. Those who do not have money nor transportation are only able to get fast food easily and are having some serious health problems because of it. They are trying to find a way to prevent new fast food places from coming in and encouraging groceries to move in instead. That's the nutshell version from a professor friend that used to live in that 'hood.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I was talking to a neighbor who works for a large grocery chain (Safeway) and he was saying that grocery chains have tried to go into south central LA but they lose too much merchandise to theft so they've left. A co-worker was just telling me that when he was sent to Rosemead during the last strike, there was a Korean grocery store (the only one in the immediate area) that had an armed guard at the front door. 
I'm not a huge fan of fast food joints but I'm not sure how disallowing them is going to convince a grocery chain to try again.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Isn't it crazy, Susan? (Theft, armed security at a grocery store, etc.) 
I haven't looked into the info other than what I was told, but I didn't think they were going to have any existing fast food places required to leave. I thought it was to ban more from coming in. Either way, they need some kind of help down there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Either way, they need some kind of help down there.


I agree. Just hard to know what the solution might be.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I also agree with that.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I agree. Just hard to know what the solution might be.


Better education in the school system. Get the parents involved. Get the kids off the computer and active. 
They have tried putting grocery stores in there and darned if they don't burn them down or rob them. That's gone on forever...I left So Ca 16 years ago and it was the same then. It's also a place you don't want to drive through, even in the day. When we moved to New Orleans, there were off duty police working in almost every store and gas station and it was just a given that they'd be there. After a while I finally got used to seeing it.
People who feel hopeless react in ways that others don't and stopping new fast food places from coming in for a year sure as heck isn't going to make a dent in anything there. They already have the fast food places and aren't stopping them from serving.
People who have gotten out and are doing well have gone back to try to help but it would be great if a lot more tried that. And this comment is probably really controversial but I'm going to say it anyhow. Those patting themselves on the back for going to Africa and putting super schools in ought to look in their own country first. JMHO


----------

